# Computer not shutting down and recovers from unexpected shutdown



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi

I have Windows 8 Pro running on a HP Touchsmart 520. When i shutdown my computer, the machine appears to shutdown, and when the screen goes blank, the computer doesn't turn off for about 3 minutes. On the next boot, i receive a message saying that the computer has recovered from a unexpected shutdown.

Please see dmp files attached.

Please note, i do not use the touchscreen on this computer as it caused issues which no longer occur since the driver has been uninstalled and has been disabled in device manager.

If anyone could advise, it would be much appeciated


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you purchase the TouchSmart with Windows 8 pre-installed? Or did you upgrade to Windows 8?

If you upgraded, did you do a "custom" ("clean") upgrade, which reformats the hard drive & installs Windows 8 on a blank partition? Or did you try an "in-place" upgrade over Windows 7?

Here is a note from the Hp website:


> WARNING:HP Linkup, HP Application Assistant, HP TouchSmart Magic Canvas and all other HP TouchSmart applications are not compatible with Windows 8 and must be uninstalled before upgrading. Content created using the TouchSmart applications such as Graffiti will not be available after upgrading.


The touchscreen Windows-8 drivers are a "known issue" with the TouchSmart series. Should you wish to get the touchscreen functions working again, you'll want to visit the Hp support webpages for your model, to see if Hp has provided a workable Windows 8 driver yet. They don't promise to provide drivers for Windows 8 for all models, if the PCs shipped with earlier versions of Windows. You might have to keep checking back at their webpage for your model: eventually a driver might show up.

Here are Hp's notes for Touchsmart Windows 8 upgrades --- Upgrading from Windows 7 to Windows 8 HP TouchSmart 520-1050 Desktop PC | HP® Support

Shutdown/Sleep/Hibernate are all setup a bit differently in Windows 8. To get to the actual detailed settings, it is necessary to navigate through the advanced options in the Control Panel's "Power Options" applet. And just as Hp's touchscreen apps have known compatibility issues, their Hp power-saving utilities might be just as incompatible. If you see an Hp-specific power-saving utility installed in Programs & Features, uninstall it (just use the power options built into Windows 8), and see if that provides some relief. Otherwise, you can try to wait for Hp to come out with a Windows-8 compatible version of their power saving apps.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for your reply. I bought Windows 8 Pro OEM and deployed a clean install. I deleted all partitions and created new ones, and formatted each separately. Since i have disabled the device, do you think it could still be causing issues?


----------



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

Also i am aware that Microsoft only allow certified touch screens for the oem versions - the touchscreen currently doesn't work on Oem, where as it did on pre-release. So this is why i disabled it. I had other weird behavior issues, and once i disabled the touchscreen device, issues were resolved. However i am still having shutdown issues


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

See if you get the same issues after a clean boot by disabling all Non-MS services in services.msc as well as disabling all Startup items except the AV.

What does Event Viewer report ?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


Since you are still receiving blue-screen errors, you could try posting your blue-screen info over in our TSF Blue-Screen forum - they specialize in analyzing the clues hidden in those mazes of data --- http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

I like the idea of taking a look in Event Viewer, too: it can sometimes catch the problem-maker in action, and it's quite a lot easier to read than a memory dump. It's something you can try yourself while the blue-screen experts work through your blue-screen data. There are also other helpful suggestions contained in the blue-screen link above, as far as other strategies to try while sorting out the problem (including diagnostic programs & malware scans).

The clean boot idea is worth trying as well, especially if a power utility is starting at startup.

If you haven't already, have a look in your Power Options (in Control Panel). Go into the Advanced settings, and try different settings to see if there's any improvement. Check that your shutdown options are actually set to shutdown the way you'd prefer. Strangely enough, in Windows 8 selecting shutdown can result in either a shutdown, a sleep state, or hibernation.

The Hp Touchsmarts are a tricky series to upgrade, because so much of the hardware is specialized to Hp-specific drivers and software. If you haven't yet visited the support webpages for your model over at hp.com, have a look: they post a fair number of fixes and updates from time-to-time.

. . . Gary


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Apologies - that should read msconfig and not services.msc

This program reads Memory Dump files and can ID any drivers that can be causing a crash Resplendence Software - WhoCrashed, automatic crash dump analyzer which you could also try.


----------



## matthew1404 (Aug 26, 2012)

ok thanks for your help guys


----------

